# New England Envy



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

First, I have to say that I've always suspected that in another life, I was a New Englander. Although I was born in Los Angeles (the REAL Los Angeles, not the Valley or the Beach), most people who meet me assume I'm from "back East" somewhere. I hate it when the temperature gets higher than 68, and I think palm trees belong in those little turtle "acquariams."
Anyway, I thought you real New Englanders might appreciate this story about Vermont told by David Mamet (who lives in Vermont, but recognizes that he is no Vermonter):
"There's the old joke about a fellow from down country. Comes to Vermont and his kids are born there, and he says to the people at the country store, 'Well, I know I'm not a Vermonter but at least my kids are Vermonters.' One guy says, 'Your kids ain't Vermonters.' The guy says, 'Well, they were born here.' And the other guys says, 'Well, if your cat crawled into the oven and had kittens, you wouldn't call them muffins, would you?'"


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Phoebe:
I remember when Downey had real red barns and open fields. Remember New Pike in Long Beach and Big Daddy Ed Roth of Leaky Boat Louie fame?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Hey I had one of those aquarium when I was a kid!


Seriously Phoebe if you miss snow, cold weather, icy road maybe we could trade house for a few weeks?


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Dear Kokopuffs,

Yes, yes, and I'm not sure. Where were you raised (or where did you hang out? and when?) Do you remember POP and Marineland?

Isa,

Are you from Montreal? Yes, I would switch with you (except I'm also pining for a house on at least 5 acres, frozen or not). My father was from Montreal, so maybe that's where I get my cold weather genes.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear phoebe,
want to rent my apt? you get use of an acre and a half of 12 inches of snow along with it.  
kat


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Phoebe:
My late mother's relatives hailed from Southgate and Downey. Although I grew up in Ridgecrest 150 miles north into the desert I hung out in the L.A. area intermittently during summer vacation. This was way back in the 60's when sex was safe and hot rods weren't. Never went to POP nor Marineland. Driving around Watts was an adventure, however.

Big Daddy lived in the Norwalk/Bellflower area and invented the notable RAT FINK and designed model cars for Monogram and Revelle.

Visit this site:
http://www.shrunkenheads.com/T-Shirts1.htm


----------

